# Interview For Çlass



## David17030 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi. I'm a high school student currently and I am interested in taking a look into the engineering field. I am taking an engineering/mathematics class at the moment, and one of our assignments is to interview a professional in the field to get to know more about how the career path is. I just have some general questions about how everything goes. I don't need essays, but moderate detail would be appreciated to help me get more insight.


Please describe your engineering field.

What is your current job title?

Please describe your particular job and duties.

What is your average work schedule? 

Starting with high school, please describe your educational background chronologically. 

If you had it to do over, related to your career or education, would you do anything differently?

What advice would you give to me as someone interested in pursuing a career path similar to yours? 

And some optional information about your background in the field would be appreciated.such as...


Name

Specific degree

Place of employment

Email address

Thank you for your time!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2016)

Should we also add our mailing address and SS #?

@matt267 PE, please address the questions above.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2016)

Should I spam the thread?


----------



## David17030 (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow. All I want to do is learn more about engineering fields. I never asked for personal information I said it was optional. @knight1fox3


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2016)

Just giving you a hard time @David17030. And for the record, I consider the requested information from your first post (see below) to be of a personal nature.



David17030 said:


> Name
> 
> Specific degree
> 
> ...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2016)

@David17030,

First thing to learn, engineers bust balls and tend to have a unique scense of humor. Most of us can't spell good either.


Please describe your engineering field.

I have a BS in environmental engineering and my PE license in Civil-Water Resources/Environmental. I work as a regulator.


[*]What is your current job title?


Sanitary Engineer


[*]Please describe your particular job and duties.


I inspect permitted facilities to make sure they are following and meet regulatory regulations. 


[*]What is your average work schedule? 


35/week


[*]Starting with high school, please describe your educational background chronologically. 


I was in a "science magnet" program in HS that required 2 science classes per year. My Sr. year had an internship program. In college I earned a BS in environmental engineering.


[*]If you had it to do over, related to your career or education, would you do anything differently?


Sometime I question whether regulator was the right path. There isn't always much "engineering."


[*]What advice would you give to me as someone interested in pursuing a career path similar to yours? 


Set a goal, work hard, and stay focused. I didn't pass the PE exam because I'm smart, I passed because I worked my a$$ off. I wish I did more of that in college.


----------



## Lomarandil (Oct 25, 2016)

Please describe your engineering field.

I'm a bridge demolition engineer, but the field is better described as a mix of structural engineering and construction engineering.


[*]What is your current job title?


"Bridge Engineer" (we're really creative)


[*]Please describe your particular job and duties.


I work with contractors (construction companies) to develop plans to build or dismantle bridges. This requires a lot of structural engineering analysis and calculations day to day to develop and deliver the plan. Once the project gets going, we visit the site to make sure everything goes as planned -- especially when you're dealing with old bridges from the 1920s, something is always unexpected and requires a quick solution on-the-fly.


[*]What is your average work schedule? 


40-45 hours most weeks (in the office). We occasionally make visits to projects, then we work on the contractor's schedule (typically 10-12hr days, some night shifts).


[*]Starting with high school, please describe your educational background chronologically. 


Pretty standard HS experience, but I took as many high-level math and science classes as I could, including some at the local college

Bachelors degree in Engineering at a state university focusing on science and technology

Masters degrees in Engineering and Eng. Management at same university (although Eng. Mgmt. was largely just biding time until my wife graduated).


[*]If you had it to do over, related to your career or education, would you do anything differently?

[*]What advice would you give to me as someone interested in pursuing a career path similar to yours? 


Take as many college credits as you can early. In fact, consider spending your first few years of college at a local college, then transferring. It's cheaper, sometimes easier (smaller classes, etc), and the laws of physics don't change between Podunk Community College and Spendy State University. Just make sure you have a plan, and be talking to counselors and admissions personnel at both schools continuously to make sure the credits will transfer smoothly.

Because I work with contractors daily, knowing about construction helps -- get a few summer jobs in the field. Engineering can be taught, knowing which end of the hammer to swing requires experience.

When you start applying for jobs and interviews, know your abilities and don't let recruiters tell you "no". You'll constantly be told that your experience isn't good enough, or doesn't quite match what they're looking for. Those are both true. But, when you start your first internship and job, what you can do is be an attentive listener, work hard, and apply the problem solving skills you've developed. You may never solve a fluid dynamics equation again, but the process you took to understand that problem is the same process you will take when your boss hands you a task.

If you work in any of the Civil Engineering fields (water resources, environmental, structural, geotechnical, transportation, etc) (also some mechanical engineering fields, or electric power distribution), make a plan early on to get your PE license. It's a major career milestone and boost.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 25, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Should we also add our mailing address and SS #?
> 
> @matt267 PE, please address the questions above.


No need, but I would like to know your bank account number and routing number for verification purposes. Please and thank you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 3, 2016)

David17030 said:


> Hi. I'm a high school student currently and I am interested in taking a look into the engineering field. I am taking an engineering/mathematics class at the moment, and one of our assignments is to interview a professional in the field to get to know more about how the career path is. I just have some general questions about how everything goes. I don't need essays, but moderate detail would be appreciated to help me get more insight.
> 
> 
> Please describe your engineering field.
> ...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 10, 2016)

If you had it to do over, related to your career or education, would you do anything differently?

Yes, I would have went into the medical field like my dad told me too and made *REAL* fatty money.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks like @David17030 hasn't logged in since his initial post. I wonder how his project going. You can't be an engineer without follow up.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 10, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Looks like @David17030 hasn't logged in since his initial post. I wonder how his project going. You can't be an engineer without follow up.


I blame you @matt267 PE.  If only you had provided your SS# , bank account #, and routing information we would not have lost a member.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 10, 2016)

No, blame @knight1fox3. He's the one that flamed the kid.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 10, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> If you had it to do over, related to your career or education, would you do anything differently?
> 
> Yes, I would have went into the medical field like my dad told me too and made *REAL* fatty money.


Heck with that!  Lawyers are the ones that make the real coin.  And when did you ever hear of a lawyer being sued successfully?


----------

